# Monaco: spari in centro commerciale. Diversi morti.



## admin (22 Luglio 2016)

Poco fa, a Monaco di Baviera, c'è stato un attentato all'interno di un centro commerciale. C'è stata una sparatoria. Si contano diversi morti. L'attentatore è in fuga.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## martinmilan (22 Luglio 2016)

io non esco più di casa...


----------



## DannySa (22 Luglio 2016)

Prendetemi per razzista ma di 'sti tempi serve il pugno duro.
Fuori i musulmani dall'Italia, quelli sospetti e con precedenti per primi, quelli "civili" dovranno essere controllati a vista d'occhio.
Basta moschee, basta cellule di supporto agli attentatori che passano di qui di passaggio, basta sbarchi (non li dobbiamo prendere DENTRO né vivi né morti, notizia di pochi giorni fa).
Rispetto per questo suolo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Luglio 2016)

Per ora confermati 3 morti.

La polizia crede che si tratta di un gruppo di persone che al momento e ancora in fuga.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Luglio 2016)

Aspetto di sapere chi è stato prima di esprimermi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Luglio 2016)

Non so se posso metterlo qui, ma se cercate su YouTube, Twitter o Google troverete un video dei primi spari.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Luglio 2016)

Ormai il mondo è finito...


----------



## DannySa (22 Luglio 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non so se posso metterlo qui, ma se cercate su YouTube, Twitter o Google troverete un video dei primi spari.



Se è youtube mettilo...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Se è youtube mettilo...








Sui canali televisi c'e anche un zoom. Mi sembrava una persona con cappelli moooolto scuri. Al momento si parla di 3 persone. La polizia non sa dove sono.
[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] cancella se non e da mettere qui.


----------



## diavolo (22 Luglio 2016)

Pare che gli attentatori siano tre,tuttora in fuga


----------



## Hellscream (22 Luglio 2016)

Morti saliti a 15 secondo i media tedeschi. Ragazzi qua davvero non si può andare avanti così. Tra poco ne faranno uno al giorno..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Luglio 2016)

Isis?


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Luglio 2016)

Povera gente... aspettiamo di avere qualche info in più.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Luglio 2016)

La polizia ha iniziato a parlare di un sospetto di un atto di terrorismo.



Hellscream ha scritto:


> Morti saliti a 15 secondo i media tedeschi. Ragazzi qua davvero non si può andare avanti così. Tra poco ne faranno uno al giorno..



Per ora 'solo' 3 morti ufficiali. Si parlava di 6 qualche minuto fa, ma niente di ufficiale. Seguo la diretta TV qui in Germania.


----------



## juventino (22 Luglio 2016)

Isis o psicopatici?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Isis o psicopatici?


C'è differenza ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Isis o psicopatici?



Da quanto riporta la gente che era li, sembra ISIS, gridavano il solito Allah Akbar.


----------



## DannySa (22 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Isis o psicopatici?



Bisogna vedere se ne beccano uno vivo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Luglio 2016)

Nel giro di pochi anni l'Europa si è disintegrata sul piano sociale e finanziario


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Luglio 2016)

Mo pure la Germania? Arriverà anche il nostro turno?


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2016)

*Dichiarato lo stato d'emergenza a Monaco.

E' un atto terroristico.

Chiesto l'intervento delle forza speciali. Città sotto assedio.*


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Dichiarato lo stato d'emergenza a Monaco.
> 
> E' un atto terroristico.
> 
> Chiesto l'intervento delle forza speciali. Città sotto assedio.*




Hanno pure le strutture all'interno delle quali rinchiudere ste bestie. Basta riattaccare la corrente.

Ci vuole tanto?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mo pure la Germania? Arriverà anche il nostro turno?



Beh il primo "attentato" era tipo 4 giorni fa.

Un immigrante 17enne del Afghanistan si e auto-estremizzato e ha attaccato i passeggeri di un treno usando un'ascia. E stato ucciso dalla polizia tedesca.


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2016)

*Polizia di Monaco: grave situazione terroristica.*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Luglio 2016)

Video di un anziano che discute con uno dei terroristi. Ad un punto si sentono i spari.



Sento chiaramente il terrorista dire che lui e nato in Germania ed e tedesco dopo che il anziano ha usato un insulto razziale. Sento anche un "turchi di m" ma non capisco chi e stato a dirlo.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Luglio 2016)

*Bild : un attentatore si è suicidato*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Luglio 2016)

Il gruppo GSG9 della polizia e in volo verso Monaco.

La GSG9 e stata fondata dopo il attento della Olimpiadi di Monaco come truppo elitare anti-terrorismo e per ogni tipo di azione troppo difficile/pericolosa per la polizia normale.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Luglio 2016)

Bisogna ucciderli tutti, c'è poco da fare.

Per quelli "a posto", pazienza.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Luglio 2016)

Cioé ragazzi uno a settimana IN EUROPA, perché altrove continuano a colpire ogni giorno...fossi mussulmano avrei veramente paura...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Luglio 2016)

La Boldrini è prontamente intervenuta anche in Italia dichiarando lo stato d'emergenza,
è fatto assoluto divieto per ogni possessore di cittadinanza italiana di mettersi al riparo in caso di azioni terroristiche,
unica eccezione per le persone con cittadinanza acquisita.

Monti e la Fornero hanno immediatamente polemizzato dichiarando che il provvedimento dovrebbe essere applicato solo per pensionati ed esodati.


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2016)

*Su Sky stanno dicendo che gli attentatori potrebbero essere i neonazisti e non gli islamici.*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Luglio 2016)

Anche secondo il giornale Focus un attentattore si sarebbe suicidato.


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Su Sky stanno dicendo che gli attentatori potrebbero essere i neonazisti e non gli islamici.*



Mi chiedo: ma non si vergognano?


----------



## Djici (22 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mo pure la Germania? Arriverà anche il nostro turno?



Ovviamente. E solo questione di tempo.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Luglio 2016)

Neonazisti...nel 2016


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Su Sky stanno dicendo che gli attentatori potrebbero essere i neonazisti e non gli islamici.*



La situazione e un po confusa.
Alcune fonti parlavano del solito 'allahu akbar' mentre una fonte parlava di 'stranieri di m.'. Notizie ufficiali a riguardo non ci sono.

Nella video che ho messo sopra c'e, come scritto, il attentattore che dice di essere tedesco. Inoltre dice di esser cresciuto in una zona povera e di essere gia stato in trattamento (magari mentale, non e chiaro). Questo tipo di dialogo con gente non fa parte del modus operandi islamico. Ma non si sa niente di sicuro al momento... Molta speculazione.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Luglio 2016)

*La polizia conferma: 5 morti. 

Niente sui motivi.*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo: ma non si vergognano?



Ho notato anche io che stanno facendo di tutto per evitare di fare l'accostamento più logico. Poi magari saranno neonazisti sul serio...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Luglio 2016)

Conferenza stampa Polizia: "E la prima volta che sento che un testimone avrebbe parlato di un attentatore insultare stranieri"


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Luglio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho notato anche io che stanno facendo di tutto per evitare di fare l'accostamento più logico. Poi magari saranno neonazisti sul serio...



ma nel video postato non usa una pistola??...gli aborti islamici di solito usano mitra o robe del genere....ovviamente ne so quanto voi è giusto per tentare di capire...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Luglio 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Conferenza stampa Polizia: "E la prima volta che sento che un testimone avrebbe parlato di un attentatore insultare stranieri"



Come volevasi dimostrare, pure durante l'attentato di Nizza si cercò di spacciare il tipo come un demente qualunque, cercando di mascherarne fino all'ultimo la matrice reale...


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Luglio 2016)

Ognuno degli attentatori urlava "sono tedesco"

Islamici che prendono in giro o tedeschi che andavano a caccia di stranieri? Che casino...

La settimana scorsa un afgano sul treno, forse c'è correlazione


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Luglio 2016)

*Ora sono 6 morti.*


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Luglio 2016)

La Polizia conferma che hanno usato pistole e non fucili.....bo....che ***... di mondo santo dio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Luglio 2016)

*Polizia: Al momento non ci sono indizi di un attentato islamico.*


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Luglio 2016)

Se fossero tedeschi anti stranieri sarebbe veramente il colmo, degli imbecilli pazzeschi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Luglio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Se fossero tedeschi anti stranieri sarebbe veramente il colmo, degli imbecilli pazzeschi



Tedeschi ultra nazionalisti che ammazzano altri tedeschi e non gli stranieri? 

Perché non devastare un centro profughi? Dei neonazi che fanno l'attacco al Mcdonald? 

Per carità tutto può essere, però sarebbe veramente ridicolo


----------



## Hellscream (22 Luglio 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> *Polizia: Al momento non ci sono indizi di un attentato islamico.*



Eh ma non dicono niente? Cioè, non hanno la minima idea di chi siano?


----------



## juventino (22 Luglio 2016)

Il fatto che abbiano usato delle pistole è piuttosto strano, solitamente gli estremisti islamici ci vanno di mitra o esplosivi. Finché non viene chiarita precisamente la matrice dell'attentato preferisco sospendere giudizi e considerazioni.


----------



## DannySa (22 Luglio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Se fossero tedeschi anti stranieri sarebbe veramente il colmo, degli imbecilli pazzeschi



Detta così pare il film Quel pomeriggio di un giorno da cani, come dinamica.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Luglio 2016)

Mah, si vedrà, inutile commentare ora. Certamente però a Nizza il tizio era stato bollato per giorni come uno sfigato, un depresso per divorzio , un poco religioso.. poi si è scoperto che aveva una cellula terroristica dietro e organizzava accuratamente da mesi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Luglio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tedeschi ultra nazionalisti che ammazzano altri tedeschi e non gli stranieri?
> 
> Perché non devastare un centro profughi? Dei neonazi che fanno l'attacco al Mcdonald?
> 
> Per carità tutto può essere, però sarebbe veramente ridicolo



Effetivamente l'ultimo gruppo neonazista NSU ha ucciso solo turchi (e un poliziotto).



Hellscream ha scritto:


> Eh ma non dicono niente? Cioè, non hanno la minima idea di chi siano?



Ufficialmente no, dicono che al momento non hanno informazioni sulle motivazioni e identita dei terroristi.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (22 Luglio 2016)

Ogni attacco terroristico isis produce molte più vittime, Parigi e Nizza su tutti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mah, si vedrà, inutile commentare ora. C*ertamente però a Nizza il tizio era stato bollato per giorni come uno sfigato, un depresso per divorzio , un poco religioso.. poi si è scoperto che aveva una cellula terroristica dietro e organizzava accuratamente da mesi*.



E' quello che penso io. Mi sembra un dejavu della roba di Nizza, si cerca in tutti i modi di nascondere la matrice, o quanto meno si spera in tutti i modi che sia qualcosa di diverso, quando la logica dice il contrario. Poi magari non è questo il caso, però è chiaro l'approccio dei media atto a cercare di minimazzare al minimo l'approccio più probabile e scontato...


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Luglio 2016)

Sembra quasi la dinamica dell'8 gennaio 2015, con coulibaly che uccide 2 poliziotti e dopo qualche ora assalta il mercato pur essendo Parigi praticamente militarizzata

Ora gli attentatori sono in fuga, se fosse così tempo qualche ora ricompaiono da qualche parte


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Luglio 2016)

Comunque in TV dicono che l'attegiamento del terrorista nella seconda video non sembra molto professionale. Le cose che dice in tedesco sembrano veramente un po confuse, difensive e non dette con convinzione. Molto strano se pensiamo al modus operandi ISIS.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Luglio 2016)

*Non si è suicidato nessun attentatore, notizia smentita*


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Luglio 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Comunque in TV dicono che l'attegiamento del terrorista nella seconda video non sembra molto professionale. Le cose che dice in tedesco sembrano veramente un po confuse, difensive e non dette con convinzione. Molto strano se pensiamo al modus operandi ISIS.



È difficile però distinguere un attentato da un altro, la settimana scorsa uno dell'isis è andato con l'accetta sul treno tanto per dire. Sono tutti diversi


----------



## MarcoMilanista (22 Luglio 2016)

Non è un attentato isis. Sono convinto di questo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (22 Luglio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> È difficile però distinguere un attentato da un altro, la settimana scorsa uno dell'isis è andato con l'accetta sul treno tanto per dire. Sono tutti diversi



Non era un attentato organizzato da loro. Certo anch'io posso andare a sparare sulla folla in nome dell'isis, ma non vuol dire che siano stati gli estremisti islamici i "commissionatori".


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Luglio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> È difficile però distinguere un attentato da un altro, la settimana scorsa uno dell'isis è andato con l'accetta sul treno tanto per dire. Sono tutti diversi



Quello del treno non era proprio un attentato ISIS nel senso che il ragazzo a quanto pare non era mai in contatto diretto con l'ISIS, si e auto-estremizzato, specialmente in seguito ad un amico suo ucciso in qualce paese arabo.

Poi onestamente, 3 attentatori che sparano e poi uccidono meno di 10 persone? Quelli addestrati, tipo Parigi, avrebbero portato ad una somma molto diversa.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Luglio 2016)

pazzesco uno è un malato mentale tedesco....hanno appena fatto vedere un video su sky dove parla con uno del palazzo...


----------



## Schism75 (22 Luglio 2016)

Stavolta mi sembra più complicata la situazione rispetto a Nizza. Almeno per l'apparente, e momentanea, non preparazione dei presunti terroristi. Sia per modus operandi, che per capacità dimostrate (purtroppo), che per abbigliamento (sto vedendo ora il video davanti mc donald, si vede una persona goffa, a volto scoperto, senza giubotto iniziare a sparare).

Certo che quando ti deve dire male cavolo. Se penso che solo l'estate scorsa ero a Monaco in vacanza.


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Luglio 2016)

È stato sikuramente uno dell'isisse!!1!!11


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Luglio 2016)

Secondo la CNN il terrorista all'interno urlava frasi jihadiste, Ultim'Ora appena letta da mentana


----------



## Hellscream (22 Luglio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Secondo la CNN il terrorista all'interno urlava frasi jihadiste, Ultim'Ora appena letta da mentana



La cosa è stata riferita da una testimone che era dentro il McDonald ed ha aggiunto il terrorista ha anche ucciso bambini.


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Secondo la CNN il terrorista all'interno urlava frasi jihadiste, Ultim'Ora appena letta da mentana



Ma no... sono i nazzzzisti!!1!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Luglio 2016)

Nuova conferenza della polizia:
*9 morti.*

Uno potrebbe essere uno dei attentatori.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Luglio 2016)

Fox News conferma che l'attacco è stato condotto da fondamentalisti islamici. Diversi testimoni hanno riportato che urlavano frasi arabe.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Luglio 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Fox News conferma che l'attacco è stato condotto da fondamentalisti islamici. Diversi testimoni hanno riportato che urlavano frasi arabe.



In Germania non riportano nulla del tipo.

Mi pare un po strano che CNN e Fox, canali americani, sappiano piu dei tedeschi.

Un aspetto ancora non menzionato qui: Esattamente 5 anni fa c'era l'attento di Anders Breivik in Norvegia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Luglio 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> In Germania non riportano nulla del tipo.
> 
> Mi pare un po strano che CNN e Fox, canali americani, sappiano piu dei tedeschi.
> 
> Un aspetto ancora non menzionato qui: Esattamente 5 anni fa c'era l'attento di Anders Breivik in Norvegia.



Non so, mi sembrano piuttosto sicuri, parlano di testimoni diretti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Luglio 2016)

Tutto molto confuso. Ora dicono che sanno solamente di un attentatore sicuro, ma potrebbero essere 3.
Vicino al OEZ e stato trovato un uomo morto dopo un sparo in testa, che potrebbe essere il/un attentatore che si e suicidato.

Cioe....forse potrebbe essere una sola persona che si e sparata in vicinanza poco dopo l'attacco. 



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non so, mi sembrano piuttosto sicuri, parlano di testimoni diretti.



Strano.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Luglio 2016)

È vergognoso comunque vedere Rai e sky che sbattono a caratteri enormi "attentatori urlavano frasi xenofobe" mentre non fanno minimamente cenno alla CNN riportata ovunque

Ci sperano evidentemente, un'occasione del genere per fare propaganda anti a nazionalista non gli ricapiterà mai più. Però gli islamici sempre da difendere eh


----------



## Hellscream (22 Luglio 2016)

Comunque boh davvero, non si capisce niente, ad ora non c'è ancora nessuna rivendicazione... boh


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Luglio 2016)

*Il nono morto è il terrorista*


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Luglio 2016)

FOX News: I terroristi erano in tre, c'è un video che li ritrae nel parcheggio del centro commerciale.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Luglio 2016)

tutto molto strano, comunque se è stato l'isis di certo non si vergogneranno di rivendicarlo.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Luglio 2016)

*La Polizia conferma che ha agito da solo*


----------



## Schism75 (23 Luglio 2016)

Al momento pare che sia stato solo una persona ad agire, un ragazzo di 18 anni di origini irachene, ma nato in Germania. L'hanno trovato morto, dopo che si è suicidato. Però la polizia è ancora molto incerta secondo me.


----------



## cris (23 Luglio 2016)

attendo prima di esprimere giudizi o commenti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Luglio 2016)

*La polizia conferma che l'attentatore era un diciottenne tedesco-iraniano. Si fa sempre più probabile quindi la pista dell'attentato a sfondo islamico*.


----------



## Doctore (23 Luglio 2016)

A me non sembra un attentato in stile ''isis''...Basta sentire il dialogo tra il terrorista e un tipo tedesco.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Luglio 2016)

Il solito estremista islamico allora... Ovviamente con la cittadinanza tedesca nonostante fosse iraniano, e c'è gente che ancora vuole lo ius soli

Dopo una serata passata ad alimentare la paura per la destra poi, giornalisti in lutto


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Luglio 2016)

Ehhhh ci avevano provato a spingere la pista neo-nazi


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Luglio 2016)

Dalla Germania inoltre di dice che i telegiornali stanno censurando tutto, si sta facendo in modo di non dire che fosse iraniano, di vuole far passare per un pazzo e basta

Già immagino i deliri della sinistra se fosse stato uno di destra, ovviamente con gessetti, flash mob, islamici in corteo, merkel e hollande che dicono che di mettere fuori legge FN e AFD, rasta drogati in piazza, spaghettate antifassiste e antinassiste, allertate il presidio e altre belle cose


----------



## martinmilan (23 Luglio 2016)

Sei li' al mcdonald e d'un tratto uno si alza e ti spara.....era meglio vivere nel far west a questo punto almeno avevi la possibilità di difenderti...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Luglio 2016)

Stessa storia del tipo di Nizza, ora che la pista neonazi totalmente ridicola è caduta, parlano di sto qui come un poveretto vittima di bullismo....

Ma poi non erano in 3? Gli altri 2? 

I mezzi di informazione fanno veramente schifo. Come si è arrivati a questo?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Luglio 2016)

Ma avevate dubbi?

E' ora di andare in guerra ed ammazzarli tutti comunque, perché non è possibile che non si reagisca MAI


----------



## martinmilan (23 Luglio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma avevate dubbi?
> 
> E' ora di andare in guerra ed ammazzarli tutti comunque, perché non è possibile che non si reagisca MAI



basterebbe semplicemente espellerli...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> basterebbe semplicemente espellerli...



Mi sembra chiaro che non funzioni la linea soft


----------



## wfiesso (23 Luglio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Mi sembra chiaro che non funzioni la linea soft



Diciamo che i primi ad andare li a rompergli le balle sono stati proprio gli.occidentali, però a sto punto se devo scegliere una via dico apertamente meglio sterminare loro che rischiare il culo nostro


----------



## Edric (23 Luglio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Stessa storia del tipo di Nizza, ora che la pista neonazi totalmente ridicola è caduta, parlano di sto qui come un poveretto vittima di bullismo....
> 
> Ma poi non erano in 3? Gli altri 2?
> 
> I mezzi di informazione fanno veramente schifo. Come si è arrivati a questo?



In ultima sintesi ... con il sonno della ragione (e della cultura).


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2016)

Stanno insabbiando tutto, sti maledetti. Ieri sono stati buone 3-4 ore a parlare di nazisti e a maledirli.


----------



## Schism75 (23 Luglio 2016)

Ma espellerli da dove? E sopratutto espellere chi? Questo non è mica un profugo o un immigrato, come il tunisino della strage di Nizza. Il ragazzo è una persona nata e cresciuta in Germania, da 18 anni. E' un tedesco a tutti gli effetti. I genitori sono iraniani, che però vivono da molto tempo in germania, e sono pienamente integrati in quanto avevano un lavoro abbastanza decente (tassista e commessa). Quindi che si fa, si deportano per motivazioni di razza? Ma stiamo scherzando?

Si sta delineando abbastanza chiaramente che sia stato un atto di ribellione al bullismo che ha subito per molti anni. L'ISIS, la matrice islamica non c'entra nulla.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Luglio 2016)

Stanno tentando di insabbiare tutto come a Nizza, pazzesco

A Nizza era un pazzo, e invece fa parte di una cellula terroristica radicata e purtroppo ancora attiva

Ieri hanno provato a incolpare la destra sti sciacalli schifosi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Luglio 2016)

L'ultima news, il tipo si è ispirato a Breivik 

Ma dove sta arrivando la manipolazione ormai? Ora capisco tutto, puoi dirmi quel che ti pare, che è un pazzo, malato, che non c'è matrice islamica nonostante testimoni dicano che abbiamo urlato allah akbar, ma che si arrivi a dichiarare ufficialmente che si è ispirato a Breivik è qualcosa di demente e fazioso oltre ogni limite


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Stanno tentando di insabbiare tutto come a Nizza, pazzesco
> 
> A Nizza era un pazzo, e invece fa parte di una cellula terroristica radicata e purtroppo ancora attiva
> 
> Ieri hanno provato a incolpare la destra sti sciacalli schifosi



Non solo la stampa, anche la polizia sta facendo il suo continuando a dire che era legato a Breivik.

Hype per il discorso della Merkel, dove si colpevolizzeranno i cattivi occidentali bullisti che non sanno accogliere.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Luglio 2016)

Le stanno provando tutte. Ora la colpa è di Breivik e dei compagni di classe cattivi.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Luglio 2016)

i pazzi qui sembrate voi
scusatemi ma lo devo dire
già dalle modalità era chiaro che non era terrorismo
un malato di mente come tanti (american style)

p.s. gli iraniani sono sciiti, nemici giurati dello stato islamico


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Luglio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> i pazzi qui sembrate voi
> scusatemi ma lo devo dire
> già dalle modalità era chiaro che non era terrorismo
> un malato di mente come tanti (american style)
> ...



.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Luglio 2016)

Son quasi passate 24 ore e nessuna rivendicazione isis, spero che basti questo.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Luglio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> p.s. gli iraniani sono sciiti, nemici giurati dello stato islamico



.


E si tratta di storia, non di complotti, di insabbiamenti e altro.


----------



## vota DC (23 Luglio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> i pazzi qui sembrate voi
> scusatemi ma lo devo dire
> già dalle modalità era chiaro che non era terrorismo
> un malato di mente come tanti (american style)
> ...



Hanno fatto anche attentati usando bambine e persino con persone con sindrome di Down. La manodopera è irrilevante al punto che ci sono pure brasiliani che si fanno esplodere al grido di Allah akbar. Chi manovra i fili e incita persone o famiglie ai sacrifici invece è il solito sceicco sunnita di turno.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Luglio 2016)

Oggi attentato kamikaze a Kabul rivendicato dall'isis.. Bilancio di 80 morti e 231 feriti..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Luglio 2016)

Alcuni islamici intonano “Allah Akbar” al memoriale delle vittime e scoppia la tensione con alcuni tedeschi.


----------

